# Htp versa hydro..



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Htp versa hydro combi in progress...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

A fine product from Ma


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like an easy swap out when the tank fails.. You imprisoned it in its own piping..?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The tempering valve will lime up before the tank blows.
When it comes to tempering valves, I'm partial to Caleffi.
Available from 1/2" to 2"

http://www.caleffi.com/usa/en-us/catalogue/high-flow-mixing-valve-temperature-gauge-523177a


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice valve.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

CTs2p2 said:


> Looks like an easy swap out when the tank fails.. You imprisoned it in its own piping..?


 yeah that tank is 316l stainless steel... Probably never gonna corrode and its a bottom inlet tank.. hard to fit up all the piping on the wall besides this thing is jammed in a ****ing coat closet it's gonna suck to swap it either way..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> The tempering valve will lime up before the tank blows. When it comes to tempering valves, I'm partial to Caleffi. Available from 1/2" to 2" http://www.caleffi.com/usa/en-us/catalogue/high-flow-mixing-valve-temperature-gauge-523177a


I'm a big caleffi fan myself! But this taco mixing valve is supplied with the htp versa hydro..


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Closet installs suck either way lol, I too like the caleffi nice valve for sure!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------

